# Drawing results



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

8 points for me. Maybe next fall.


----------



## CarnageProductions13 (Mar 11, 2011)

Gwinn, Second hunt. First time bear hunter, going to give baiting a shot. Very Excited/Nervous.


----------



## David G Duncan (Mar 26, 2000)

I bagged another preference point. 

Check out renting Duncan Pines as your base camp for your hunt to fill your Red Oak bear tag .

Send me a PM if you have any questions.

Dave


----------



## pike man (Feb 21, 2006)

Sitting on 8 points. Good Luck to all, I Love reading the stories !


----------



## Hear fishy fishy (Feb 9, 2013)

8 points still waiting for Red Oak. Hopefully next year!


----------



## TommyV (Jun 20, 2014)

Next year for me. My son drew a Newberry 3rd hunt. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Flag Up (Feb 15, 2009)

Took the point only. Setting on 15.


----------



## Tilden Hunter (Jun 14, 2018)

Is there anything you can't get with 15 points?


----------



## Flag Up (Feb 15, 2009)

Tilden Hunter said:


> Is there anything you can't get with 15 points?


Real close for Drummond.


----------



## Forest Meister (Mar 7, 2010)

17 points going into next year. FM


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

Tilden Hunter said:


> Is there anything you can't get with 15 points?


I wouldn't doubt it will take that or more by the time it's my turn to draw for Baldwin, I have 12right now.


----------



## Hondaxr (Jan 25, 2004)

Red Oak 8 points, no tag.

RIDE RED


----------



## SMITTY1233 (Dec 8, 2003)

Hondaxr said:


> Red Oak 8 points, no tag.
> 
> RIDE RED


Did you apply with 8 or apply with 7 and now have 8?


----------



## Hondaxr (Jan 25, 2004)

SMITTY1233 said:


> Did you apply with 8 or apply with 7 and now have 8?


Applied with 7 and now have 8. I pulled a tag in 2009 for red oak with only 6 points.

RIDE RED


----------



## the g1 (Mar 5, 2010)

Same as me


----------



## yooper Bob (Jul 11, 2016)

Flag Up said:


> Real close for Drummond.


with Drummond only giving 5 tgs, anyone's lucky to get one with 20pts. I got a tag there long ago,had a big boar commingl to my bait, but the darn guide short stopped me and shot it on its way to my bait. Bear all over the Island now but the tourist council don't want to many shot, they think the bears draw more summer and fall tourists.


----------



## Flag Up (Feb 15, 2009)

yooper Bob said:


> with Drummond only giving 5 tgs, anyone's lucky to get one with 20pts. I got a tag there long ago,had a big boar commingl to my bait, but the darn guide short stopped me and shot it on its way to my bait. Bear all over the Island now but the tourist council don't want to many shot, they think the bears draw more summer and fall tourists.


The plan is to do an unguided hunt with my wife in a few years after we retire. She has 16 and I have 15 points.


----------



## Bmac (Jul 7, 2002)

Congrats to all who drew! I took a point and will have 9 going into next year. Probably will apply for Red Oak again.


----------



## Rainbowjack (Jul 10, 2015)

When are leftover tags out


----------



## stauffj (Jan 20, 2015)

Rainbowjack said:


> When are leftover tags out


I am a non resident with 19 points after the draw! I hope to draw Baldwin next year.


----------



## GrizzlyHunter (Jun 17, 2005)

stickbow shooter said:


> I wouldn't doubt it will take that or more by the time it's my turn to draw for Baldwin, I have 12right now.


This sounds like my CO Non-Res Elk application experience. I'm trying to draw for early rifle in GMU #201. When I started it took 7 points. Presently I have 25 points and still don't have enough to draw a tag!!!


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

GrizzlyHunter said:


> This sounds like my CO Non-Res Elk application experience. I'm trying to draw for early rifle in GMU #201. When I started it took 7 points. Presently I have 25 points and still don't have enough to draw a tag!!!


Dam that's sucks big time.


----------



## GrizzlyHunter (Jun 17, 2005)

Yup!!!


----------



## GrizzlyHunter (Jun 17, 2005)

stickbow shooter said:


> Dam that's sucks big time.


I think it was $7.00/preference point when I started. Now it's $50.00/preference point for Non-Res Elk.


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

Wow, my cousin's husband has been applying for a certain area in Colorado for years also. I don't know which one .


----------



## iLiveInTrees (Jun 29, 2010)

I'll be hunting Red Oak with 8 points. Bow and arrow and bait!


----------

